# Other than pens



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 22, 2006)

Some time back there was a posting requesting that IAP members share postings of items made other than pens. I'd like to start a new thread and request that you show us all what you do to 'waste' time and use up 'waste' material. This is my contribution to 'staying out of trouble' and keeping castoff material from the wastesite. Keep the topic light and have fun with.
-Peter-


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not sure I can post pictures of my non-penturning activities as they center around _cherchez les femmes jolie_. [8D]


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a new gallery page on my website with some photos of the recent things that I have made.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/GalleryOfTheNew.html


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I'm not sure I can post pictures of my non-penturning activities as they center around _cherchez les femmes jolie_. [8D]



Come on Lou, share your wealth. Let me rephrase that, "share the pic". I love Jolie, Julie and les autre[]

Russ, you ain't staying out of trouble. You are just staying above the rest. Wow, words can not describe the beauty of your work.

-Peter-


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 22, 2006)

How about a portable fly tying box?  I randomly decided that I wanted to take up fly fishing, and fly tying.  So I bought a fly tying kit and didn't have anything to store the kit in, so I made this box from a design I found on the internet.  Pretty much an all in one deal, find a little table to open it up on and it's all there!


----------



## angboy (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingBubbaTruck_
> <br />How about a portable fly tying box?  I randomly decided that I wanted to take up fly fishing, and fly tying.  So I bought a fly tying kit and didn't have anything to store the kit in, so I made this box from a design I found on the internet.  Pretty much an all in one deal, find a little table to open it up on and it's all there!



Well look Lou- he combined woodworking stuff with les femmes jolie.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 22, 2006)

Finished this today.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 22, 2006)

Jim,

That a sweet looking plane!  I'm guessing you can read a newspaper through the shavings on that...

Oh, and about my post  [B)] Sorry bout that, forgot about the shop calendar....


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 22, 2006)

Simply amazing stuff, Russ!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 22, 2006)

This is what I've been up to


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi

This link will take you to my latest non pen work.

http://207.35.224.139/EntryDetails.aspx?Contest=2&Entry=189&rp=5&ap=4


[]


----------



## terry q (Apr 23, 2006)

This is what I worked on Friday.  It will eventually be a salad bowl.  



<br />


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terry q_
> <br />This is what I worked on Friday.  It will eventually be a salad bowl.
> 
> <br />


What kind of monster lathe is that?


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />Finished this today.



Jim, 
Do you have a photo with something to compare it to size?  Beautiful plane, a kit?  All from scratch?  Details man, details!


----------



## jwoodwright (Apr 23, 2006)

What Talent!  I'm in awe just seeing all the beautiful projects.  Going to need a 36ft extension ladder to get to your level...[:I]


----------



## terry q (Apr 23, 2006)

Jim
I turn on a Stubby 750.
Terry

<br />
[/quote]
What kind of monster lathe is that?
[/quote]


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



It is based on a Shepherd kit I built a couple months ago. Built entirely from scratch except fot the Hock blade. Measures about 8" long and has a 2 1/4" blade. First project on my mini mill and Atlas lathe. If I get good making them maybe I can get a stubby lathe like Terry[]


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 25, 2006)

This is what I do to have fun. Takes about 300 hours to build and around 450 parts to cut to only thing I dont make yet are the music rolls. You cant wipe the grin off my face when playing it.
Jay



<br />





<br />


----------



## angboy (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodman928_
> <br />This is what I do to have fun. Takes about 300 hours to build and around 450 parts to cut to only thing I dont make yet are the music rolls. You cant wipe the grin off my face when playing it.
> Jay



OK, I'll bite- what exactly is it? It certainly looks nice, but I don't know what to call it!


----------



## johnson (Apr 25, 2006)

One of a kind furniture that other people think up.  This one was a graduation present for a friends son as a memorial to his father who had died a year earlier. Used the fathers clubs.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like something my monkey and I would use to stand on the street corner
and hawk pens. [] I sure don't have 300 hours to put into a project and if it has more than 10 parts, forget it. 

But it sure does look sweet and wreeks of fine workmanship !!! [:0]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 25, 2006)

Woodman, That is way cool. 

I would love to hear more about this...

Is this a kit or did you design it?
How do you tune it?
How is it powered?


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2006)

From the 2nd pic...looks like manually cranked to me.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Apr 25, 2006)

I do a lot of Flat Work as well as turning.  Actually, the lathes are the latest additions to my woodworking shop.

Here's a link to an album of what else I do.

http://www.woodworkersweb.com/modules.php?set_albumName=albup65&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1

Here's a custom turkey call I've just finished.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 25, 2006)

I think think you are ight for the music rolls Dario, but those look like pipes that needs air like a flute to make a sound.


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi All
Its call a Street Organ, Crank Organ, Monkey Organ and us Americans started calling it a Hurdy Gurdy because it had a crank on it.
I just have drawings and a video on how to make it. Its call a John Smith Senior 20 Organ meaning it has 20 notes and 20 pipes. It plays rolls of music I buy from a gentleman it San Antonio. You turn the handle which operate the bellows that fills up the reservoir as the hole in the paper goes over the hole in the tracker bar the air goes to that pipe and plays that note.
No kit all part are make by me one at a time made form Baltic birch and walnut, cherry Hard maple or what ever is on hand at time. Iâ€™m working on a new one now that has 26 notes and 70 pipes and a Glockenspiel (Xylophone) itâ€™s almost done (all I lack finishing up LOL). Itâ€™s the most fun you can have with your close on.[][][]
Jay[]


----------



## leatherjunkie (Apr 25, 2006)

this is the most fun i have with my clothes on.[][]


----------



## leatherjunkie (Apr 25, 2006)

i turned this oil lamp out of oregon myrtlewood for my mom.
i have been attempting to do other stuff on the lathe besides turning pens.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 25, 2006)

All this is very impressive, folks! I'm afraid I'd be too embarassed to show pics of my jolly femmes here. After all, this IS a family forum. [:I][}][]

Jim, salad bowl for who?![?] Paul Bunyan?!


----------

